# Mars bars etc....



## Mark Parrott (Feb 2, 2016)

So. As Mars bars were on my mind today, I was wondering what is the lowest carb chocolate bar? And by chocolate bar, I mean Mars, Snickers, Bounty, etc.


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm not a chocolate or snack person, so haven't scoured the shelves on this, but my knee-jerk reaction would be you'll struggle to buy much, commercially, in a supermarket, due to the quality of the chocolate.  Of course, I could be very wrong.

How about something like these:  http://www.diabeticgoodbaking.com/2013/04/bountytruffles-ifyou-like-bounty.html

When I used to miss something, I would just google "Low carb whatever", then pick through.  There are many, many great sites out there.  As the url suggests, Ewelina is a T1, lower carb eater, so she has some great ideas on her website.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 2, 2016)

Hate them ! Double


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 2, 2016)

Out on the bike I get the opportunity to eat stuff like this if I want. Wouldn't have chocolate though - melts and it's too messy.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Feb 2, 2016)

Oh Mark! You are a sugar addict!

If you really need a sweetie fix then here is a old Atkins 'treat'.

Mix half and half of full fat cream cheese with either smooth or crunchy peanut butter. Add Splenda/sweetener of choice. Shape into marble size balls. Pop into freezer for half hour. Melt some dark choccie then using a fork dip the frozen balls into the chocolate. Slide onto grease proof paper and leave for a hour or so to set and defrost.

This is an emergency recipe only to be used at major holidays!


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 2, 2016)

Actually, I've just remembered something......... 

How about "9 Bar"s?    https://shop.9bar.com/

I have a friend who raves about those, and some, not all, are low carb, so buyer beware.  As well as via their own website or the usual Amazon etc., these are stocked in the major supermarkets.

Again, if I recall correctly, the peanut version is lowest carb, but looking through the varieties on their site, the do a coconut version.


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 2, 2016)

Generally the ones that are just chocolate are lower, so Aero and whisper are lowish (still mostly sugar though).  As a general rule the more cocoa in the chocolate the lower the sugar content and lower the carb content.  Dark chocolate has the lowest amount of sugar so is lower carb, green and blacks milk chocolate is higher cocoa and thus lower carb and they do some flavours.   There are some excellent (but expensive) chocolates available from hotel chocolate.  They are all about more cocoa less sugar, but at their prices they're more of a treat than a regular indulgence.  Tesco website is your friend here, they list the carb values for everything, so I've just discovered a Mars is 36g of carb (which just made my inside voice, the one inside my head that is, say ruddy Norah I could have a mahoosive bar of dark chocolate for that, oh how I miss the time when my world didn't revolve around carbs ).


----------



## DMB (Feb 2, 2016)

As KookyCat says, dark chocolate is the way forward for low carb.  I find that is not quite the same though and does not satisfy my pangs. Annoying.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 2, 2016)

So, is a dark choc kit Kat better than a milk choc kit Kat?


----------



## DMB (Feb 2, 2016)

Marginal as there is not much chocolate

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=272707140


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 2, 2016)

Oh Mark I suspect you know the answer already. Step away from the sweeties. If you just *have to have* something get a bar of dark chocolate, minimum 75% cocoa and have a small piece now and again. The fat content in normal chocolate will slow the rise in your BGs but it will still rise in the end.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 3, 2016)

Don't worry, I won't be having any. It was just a thought. I do get my fix from 85% dark choccy when I need it.


----------



## pippaandben (Feb 3, 2016)

A SMALL piece of dark chocolate - you must be joking. Treated myself with a bar of 85% Aldi which is divided into 4 smaller bars. Found after 2 hours that it had all gone - now how did that happen!!


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 3, 2016)

pippaandben said:


> A SMALL piece of dark chocolate - you must be joking. Treated myself with a bar of 85% Aldi which is divided into 4 smaller bars. Found after 2 hours that it had all gone - now how did that happen!!


LOL. Mine lasted a week. Maybe because I had the Options option too?


----------



## Lynn Davies (Feb 3, 2016)

pippaandben said:


> A SMALL piece of dark chocolate - you must be joking. Treated myself with a bar of 85% Aldi which is divided into 4 smaller bars. Found after 2 hours that it had all gone - now how did that happen!!



Damn stuff evaporates!


----------

